
A Hackathon for High Schoolers - jzone3
http://hackbca.com/
======
MichaelTieso
Thank you so much for posting this. Sent this to my brother who is in high
school. I wish this stuff was around when I was in high school.

~~~
jzone3
No, thank you :)

~~~
MichaelTieso
Hey jzone. Looks like I may have been too late to get him a ticket. Has the
event really sold out? Will there be any other opportunities to get a ticket?
I'd love for him to check this out. Looks like a really great hackathon.

~~~
jzone3
Yup it has. So sorry, but we cannot accommodate anyone else :(

------
ryanSrich
This looks awesome. One thing I'd like to see not only high school hackathons
talk about but hackathons in general is encouraging non-coder participants.
This seems to focus on "come here to code" or "come here to learn how to
code", which don't get me wrong is completely awesome but there are plenty of
other opportunities for non-coders to participate. Most notably people
interested in design and business.

~~~
pandringa
Another shameless promotion: I'm part of an organization called Pilot
([http://gopilot.org](http://gopilot.org)), and we're doing just that -
planning hackathons for the students who wouldn't normally attend one. We've
got a DC event coming up on March 29
([http://dc.gopilot.org](http://dc.gopilot.org)), so if anyone's in the DC
area we'd love to have you as a mentor!

~~~
ryanSrich
That's pretty cool! I actually live in the DC area. I'll definitely check this
out.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Oh man, sounds fun. As a high school pupil myself, I'd go to one of these if
there was one here (Scotland).

~~~
josephpmay
You may want to talk to Ross Penman. I think he's done something with
hackathons for highschoolers in Scotland.

[https://twitter.com/PenmanRoss](https://twitter.com/PenmanRoss)

~~~
RossPenman
Ohai!

------
norswap
> "hackBCA is open to all high school students, from the absolute beginner to
> the experienced developer. Spend 24 hours turning an idea into reality."

What can an absolute beginner do in such a venue?

~~~
jzone3
We will have 100 mentors (at least that is our goal) to help beginners and
many tech talks

------
krrishd
Loving the HS Hacker movement! Nicely done to whoever organizes this :)

~~~
jzone3
Thanks! There is a lack of good high school computer science education, and we
feel that hackathons are part of the solution!

------
cridenour
We're planning one of our next Startup Weekends to be high-school students
only. We've had some student participate in the past and it has been great.

------
jawerty
Can't wait for this. Jared, you're the man.

------
timthorn
Sounds great fun! I'm slightly nervous about encouraging highschoolers to pull
an all-nighter though, will there be any rest for them?

~~~
jzone3
Throughout the various collegiate hackathons that I have been to, there have
not only been a few high schoolers in attendance, but many of the winners were
actually high schoolers! Our goal here is to make hackathons less intimidating
to high schoolers who can't code or who are beginners.

------
brandonhsiao
I'm glad more efforts are being taken to get these things in front of younger
audiences, but I must say, in high school I would've refused to join something
meant exclusively for high schoolers. "Let me work with college students, damn
it!"

------
jsinger8728
This looks awesome. HS Hackathons ftw!

------
viclou
I can't wait for HackBCA! :)

------
shravvmehtaa
Wow this is awesome.

------
fadelakin
really wish i could make it. sigh.

------
rishid97
#HELLYEAH

